# Starting Horse Training Business



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello there everyone. 

So I'm doing some research to help set goals I can achieve in order to set up my own horse training business (and eventual rescue as well). I realize this is a difficult field to get into and often, especially at the start, training horses can't be the sole job a person has since there isn't enough money in it when first starting out. 
I'm currently hoping to both take on clients as well as get project horses to work on myself. 

With that said, I've got several questions and I'd appreciate any input and advice you guys have to give about this field of work! 

1. If you're a trainer, how much do you charge for these different levels of training:
- starting a horse 
- restarting
- putting on miles
- problem solving

2. What is the demand like for trainers in your area? 
(Bonus if you're from Canada since that's where I live currently though I am thinking of moving elsewhere)

3. If you've started your own training business, what are steps you took to get there? 

4. Things to avoid when first starting up your own horse business? 

5. Do you have your business funds sepperate from your personal funds? If so, how much do you go about paying yourself / put towards bills / taxes / ect.?

6. Anything else you'd like to mention/advise on this, either from trainer or non trainer perspective?


Pic of my current project horse cause it's always fun to see horse pics lol.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

In this area, right now, horse prices way up, trainers full. If you can teach a horse anything worthwhile, $700 & up, most up.


----------



## Lazy.P (May 16, 2021)

1. My cost is all the same for starting refreshing fixing it's just time. Unless I am given very specific goals requiring more attention than normal and potential travel will I raise costs. For example if you brought me 6 year old gelding just to get him ready for spring and a green 3 year old to start the time I spend on each will be relatively the same whereas if you hand me a prospect with the Express goal of getting him razor sharp at his sense of spacing while team roping that requires hauling and more involved time spent
2. my area is awful for the trainer there are so many decent people around and more than a few sure enough hands that the market is completely saturated with people willing to take on your horses and that's not to mention the 50 or so people that bought some DVDS and went to a Clint Anderson clinic and are now officially horse trainer extraordinaire that will ruin your horse for pennies on the dollar 
3. my training business if you could call it that just kind of happened organically I'd sell a prospect here swap a colt there and they would call me back to put some time on them and over time I also inherited some business from my grandfather who was a very successful cutting horse breeder and trainer
4. Don't be afraid to turn down horses if someone is trying to make you turn a outlaw into a kid horse you don't have to take the job some people have crazy misconceptions on what a trainer can actually do with a horse in 90 days and if you take their money and don't deliver it's on your head also don't let it become so much work that you lose passion for what you're doing if you have to swing your leg over 6 horses before lunch just to get to your personal horses before 7 your going to burn out and your work will suffer
5. There is no difference for me between personal and business funds the same money that feeds the horses and keeps them with a roof feeds me and pays my property taxes if I have extra I look to invest in building a bloodline I don't "earn a wage" because all the excess goes right back into the business. BUT IT'S NOT LIKE THAT FOR EVERYONE if it's just something you do part time as extra income then I suggest keeping your finances separate 
6. Remember that we are blessed to be able to do this don't take it for granted and don't take yourself so seriously you forget how to learn there is always room to modify expand and refine your methods there is no one size fits all solution and just because it's always worked doesn't mean there wasn't a better option and for me personally be very active in whatever youth programs are in your area give away a few horses and help start the next generation it's nothing to spend an hour or two on Sunday teaching a kid to ride


----------

